# Wanna help plug the floor of a glass tank?



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm looking for suggestions on how to plug the drilled holes in the bottom of my 70G tall tank. I'm making a FOWLR for the little lady for Christmas, but I need to plug the holes originally drilled for a sump. No need to tell me about the benefits of a sump, I know them. 

I've read that with glass, I have to place a new piece in the floor, as if that's the only option. If it is, do I have to pull out the original? Can I just layer another piece over and silicone it in? How thick would it need to be?

Has anyone done this? I've read I could use bulkheads as well, again with lots of silicone. The holes are on the floor plate, so neatness isn't exactly necessary as the plugs will be covered with substrate. 

Tell me what you have done! Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have used glass cut big enough to cover the hole and siliconed it on the inside of bottom. You need to use same thickness as the original glass.


----------

